# To all "Knowers" of Wharram-Designs/Pahi 63/Gaia



## Love (Sep 17, 2001)

*To all "Knowers" of Wharram-Designs/Pahi 63/Gaia*

Create MessageBoard! 
Living Love/Pahi 63/Gaia

Author: Leif L.Livingston Worth Date: 10/31/01 8:37:41 AM 
Leif L.Livingston Worth, the author, may EDIT this message. Email: [email protected] 
To all "Knowers" of Pahi 63/Gaia !

We would like to know how many people does Gaia need to be sailed at least and for how many is there room to live on !?

We are in Creating a Community on Big Island,Hawaii,who`s purpose it is to live unconditional Love in the Here and Now.

Our main task will be to build a Pahi 63/Gaia or Islander 65 
together,to grow together and to set of in this boat to be guided by the Light in all of us,whereever this may be to continue our being on Earth - Living Paradise on Earth Now!

To create Gaia as a common tool together in addition to our applied and lived meditation resonates totally with the Light in us.

So please let us know about our simple questions above and any other detail,wich seems to be of interest for us at the beginning.

Also feel free to contact us about our project or to bring us in contact with others - eihter the ones ,who would have information about the boats,because they sail them already,or they would be interested in a "fullblood" spiritual life together and around a Wharram Gaia !

All our Blessings to You !

Leif 
for 
The Family of the Living Light

Current Thread shown below: Living Love/Pahi 63/Gaia Leif L.Livingston Worth 10/31/01 8:37:27 AM

[ Threaded Messages ] [ Newest Messages ]


----------

